# PSO2 Benchmark Character Creation Demo out now



## prowler (Apr 5, 2012)

SEGA has released a Character Creation demo (which is also a Benchmark to see if you can run PSO2 properly) today. It's free to download and you do not need a SEGA ID or have to be in the Alpha/Beta tests to use it. It's all in Japanese but it's easily understandable. Ricardo, owner of Bumped.org Phantasy Star Blog has created a mini guide for the copyright guidelines you need to use to share your creations and some translations of the options.  Direct Download of the Demo (446MB) | pso2.jp
 Mirror (446MB) | 4Gamer.net
 PSO2: The Character Creator Demo is Up! Plus Mini Guide! | Bumped.org


----------



## Rydian (Apr 5, 2012)

"You may not change the playback speed either"

... tinfoil hat, or is this actually stated in the use guide?


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 5, 2012)

Hum... Downloading it now. =3


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 5, 2012)

Hmm...now sure if should download or not...


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 5, 2012)

asdf can't wait for it to finish downloading D:
Hopefully it runs well enough D:


----------



## prowler (Apr 5, 2012)

Added 4Gamer mirror and put the size of the demo.





Rydian said:


> "You may not change the playback speed either"
> 
> ... tinfoil hat, or is this actually stated in the use guide?


It's stated, you're not allowed to do anything unless you want your video taken down :v


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 5, 2012)

Uh, sorry if this sounds stupid but uh
I am getting like, a 1000 or something score, however the game itself appears to run just fine, and  gets around 43 FPS @@
Why is the score so low? D:


----------



## Kamiyama (Apr 5, 2012)

My score was 15821 with 120+fps.


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 5, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Uh, sorry if this sounds stupid but uh
> I am getting like, a 1000 or something score, however the game itself appears to run just fine, and  gets around 43 FPS @@
> Why is the score so low? D:


What settings did you put?
Were they at max or default?
If you maxed them you should lower them till like level 2, and while the game might run fine, imagine if it was online, with all the other players and stuff happening, then it won't work well at all... To work well it needs to be over 2000 and even so, unless it's over 5000 it might have some issues. =O


----------



## prowler (Apr 5, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> If you maxed them you should lower them till like level 2, and while the game might run fine,* imagine if it was online, with all the other players and stuff happening, then it won't work well at all*... To work well it needs to be over 2000 and even so, unless it's over 5000 it might have some issues. =O


wut
it's benchmarking the game, so it's taking that into consideration because you know, it's an online game...
2000-5000 and the game will work fine.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 5, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> > Uh, sorry if this sounds stupid but uh
> ...


Max. Tried for a bit(Didn't see the final score) with level 1-4. 3 might be the best level for me, though like I said I didn't complete the thing so I dunno the final score D: Gonna do so when I am free.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 5, 2012)

Gonna try it out 
Hopefully it runs even if it's on the lowest of settings.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Apr 5, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Gonna try it out
> Hopefully it runs even if it's on the lowest of settings.


same here, gonna try it on my friends GeForce 7850GT i borrowed, if not when i get my new graphics card it should run fine.




note that i was running it on low settings.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 5, 2012)

Maxxed graphic settings, was in 30+ FPS the entire time (as many real PS3 games are on the console itself when released), got 1947, which is supposedly unplayable according to what SEGA says.
Also, there's a bug that if you read the TOS while in full screen mode, it'll crash the thing.

Ah, SEGA, still the same.....

Side note: I created a charcter..... not impressed. Champions Online is more versitile with even just body shapes, and older. It's not possible to make a character the same shape as my CO character pictured, a little under 4 feet tall, female, no breasts at all, and doesn't have wide hips.


----------



## prowler (Apr 5, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> Side note: I created a charcter..... not impressed. Champions Online is more versitile with even just body shapes, and older. It's not possible to make a character the same shape as my CO character pictured, a little under 4 feet tall, female, no breasts at all, and doesn't have wide hips.


u tried to make a human character look like a furry or whatev that thing is and your not impressed??????

im pretty sure that this isnt the final product too. yup pretty sure


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 5, 2012)

prowler said:


> u tried to make a human character look like a furry or whatev that thing is and your not impressed??????



No.... as I said, I tried to make a character under 4 feet tall, female, no breasts, and not wide hips. As I said, "Champions Online is more versitile with even just _*body shapes*_"
I do not expect PSO2 to have furry options, nor frankly should it imo, it'd break the lore of the game. I'd just like to be able to create a female character that doesn't have minimum C-cup sized boobs, which is the SMALLEST you can do in the benchmark. I understand the majority of male gamers like it, but for the few females players that play it, it's really not fun to stare at them. How wold you like it if you couldn't make a male character without a big crotch bulge? Same situation.

Also, PSU released the character creator before the game came out too, and it was completely unchanged from when the full version came out. I'm pretty sure it'll be the same in PSO2's case as well.


----------



## prowler (Apr 5, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> How wold you like it if you couldn't make a male character without a big crotch bulge? Same situation.


I'd be okay with that.

Do you like complaining about everything and making everything look like it's being sexist?


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 5, 2012)

Not going for the trollbait this time prowler, sorry.

But as for the benchmark itself, did anyone else think it looked way more like PSU style instead of PSO? I'm hoping they won't make it essentially PSU2, it's supposed to be PSO2.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 5, 2012)

Crotch bulges aren't nearly as prevalent in many situations.    Though I do have to agree the chest size thing might be a valid concern if there's not a large range since that is the most prevalent secondary sex characteristic.

There's already PSU2, and I have to admit that the PSU series (especially 2) added a lot of stuff that PSO was missing (more fluid combat, shields, more variety, blah blah), but I'd really like something with new mechanics and the PSO style.  I could do without the bad-acting anime-type stuff prevalent in PSU... some of the scenes were cringe-worthy.  And the whole "THIS IS AN MMO" aspect could really be fleshed out too.


----------



## Zarcon (Apr 5, 2012)

@[member='Xuphor']
Well, how flat/short do you really want to make your character?


Spoiler




















「画像は『PHANTASY STAR ONLINE 2』キャラクタークリエイト体験版において撮影された実機画像です。」
『PHANTASY STAR ONLINE 2』公式サイト
http://pso2.jp/





Spoiler




















「画像は『PHANTASY STAR ONLINE 2』キャラクタークリエイト体験版において撮影された実機画像です。」
『PHANTASY STAR ONLINE 2』公式サイト
http://pso2.jp/


Looks pretty flat/short to me.
And for the hips thing.


Spoiler








「画像は『PHANTASY STAR ONLINE 2』キャラクタークリエイト体験版において撮影された実機画像です。」
『PHANTASY STAR ONLINE 2』公式サイト
http://pso2.jp/


Hips seem pretty reasonable here too.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 5, 2012)

@Zarcon - Wow, thanks. I can't read japanese, but I tinkered with every option and couldn't find anything. The hips are still disturbing looking, but the breast situation is vastly improoved over PSO or PSU.


----------



## Valwin (Apr 6, 2012)

someone make a sexy robot girl


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 6, 2012)

It only works on my 3D capable PC, it won't work on my other computer due to it having an i3, looks ok but it needs a little more work.  Making DFC characters is awesome but I was expecting the ability to make loli characters with the shorter figure options *sigh* aren't short enough.


----------



## Zarcon (Apr 6, 2012)

Hop2089 said:


> It only works on my 3D capable PC, it won't work on my other computer due to it having an i3, looks ok but it needs a little more work.  Making DFC characters is awesome but I was expecting the ability to make loli characters with the shorter figure options *sigh* aren't short enough.


How loli do you want to make them?
Is my above example not short enough? @[email protected]


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 6, 2012)

Zarcon said:


> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> > It only works on my 3D capable PC, it won't work on my other computer due to it having an i3, looks ok but it needs a little more work.  Making DFC characters is awesome but I was expecting the ability to make loli characters with the shorter figure options *sigh* aren't short enough.
> ...



3'5"- 3"6" and really it's not a big deal.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 6, 2012)

15422 was my score without tweaking any settings.

As far as the character creation goes, good god, I'll wait until an english benchmark comes out.


----------



## OJClock (Apr 6, 2012)

hooray for integrated graphics, i didnt even break 500 
really pumped for this game tho


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 6, 2012)

FPS was very variable ranging from 30-100. VSync would be nice here.

At 5:






I expected better. ;------;


----------



## Fellow (Apr 6, 2012)

I should have found a translation before downloading and then deleting this.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 6, 2012)

soulx said:


> FPS was very variable ranging from 30-100. VSync would be nice here.
> 
> At 5:
> *snip*
> ...


WAT
I have a 6770m, and I barely break 1000 at level 5 D:
WHAT IS THIS SADASFASFASGF


----------



## Rydian (Apr 6, 2012)

Mobile cards are not the same as the desktop variety.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Apr 6, 2012)

Are they releasing this in North America and Europe too? I mean the whole thing is completely free to play anyway, free client on their site and no monthly fee.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 6, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Mobile cards are not the same as the desktop variety.


Oh.
Derp, can't say I was aware of that >>; Oh well, at least I will be able to play the game


----------



## prowler (Apr 6, 2012)

Giga_Gaia said:


> Are they releasing this in North America and Europe too? I mean the whole thing is completely free to play anyway, free client on their site and no monthly fee.


Nobody knows. SEGA are going more digital now so I'm guessing it might but dunno

Also it's not about being free, it costs money to localize it ya know :v


----------



## Rydian (Apr 7, 2012)

Especially something as expansive as an MMO (compared to most console games).


----------



## 1NOOB (Apr 7, 2012)

5:


----------



## Fellow (Apr 8, 2012)

Why have they announced this game for iOS, Vita, PC, but not 360?


----------



## Sylar1 (Apr 9, 2012)

OJClock said:


> hooray for integrated graphics, i didnt even break 500
> really pumped for this game tho



That sucks, i have integrated graphics and i have around a 2300 score. Though i put it to the lowest settings, which i don't mind. Guess i'll try the game when it comes out


----------



## prowler (Apr 9, 2012)

Fellow said:


> Why have they announced this game for iOS, Vita, PC, but not 360?


Because 360 is dead in Japan and iOS/Android game is not the same game.


----------



## Fellow (Apr 9, 2012)

prowler said:


> Fellow said:
> 
> 
> > Why have they announced this game for iOS, Vita, PC, but not 360?
> ...


So is it *not* coming out on the 360 in NA?


----------



## OJClock (Apr 9, 2012)

I talked to the people at the SEGA booth at PAX East and they knew nothing about any American localization.
Even the wikipedia article only has Japan listed for release


----------

